# Is heavy lifting ok during cutting?



## SkinnyAssShotgun (Sep 16, 2016)

I was wondering if I can get some experience with cutting. I am very slim and always have been. Just finished a cycle of m1t and I can't tell if it worked or not I did gain about six pounds over a month but I added 1300 calories to my diet every day and worked out hard.
I want to try to cut up so I cut back down to my regular diet because I have a fast metabolism, and now I'm wondering if I can keep on lifting heavy or should I do a lot of cardio or calisthenics? I like that gymnastic model look I want to get bigger than I am but not too big and I want to have well-defined abs.
Thanks in advance for your experience and recommendations
 SkinnyAssShotgun


----------



## stonetag (Sep 16, 2016)

I believe your diet is going to dictate your ab's showing or not, heavy mostly is always good IMO.


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Sep 16, 2016)

Sure..I try to stay relatively heavy/higher volume (which prob aint much from a PL's perspective) ..I stay at least as heavy as I can on lower carbs. I feel it keeps the gains and muscle dense..but I also do drop-sets till failure and sometimes upload sets till failure. You will just notice you lose endurance/energy quicker on your lifts for example you may lose a couple reps.


----------



## SkinnyAssShotgun (Sep 16, 2016)

I am new to bodybuilding and I read that it's better to have a lot calories when you lift heave for gains im not in calorie surplus anymore though, so I was wondering if I can do heavy with my bar work.
Thanks, happy lifting


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 16, 2016)

SkinnyAssShotgun said:


> I am new to bodybuilding and I read that it's better to have a lot calories when you lift heave for gains im not in calorie surplus anymore though, so I was wondering if I can do heavy with my bar work.
> Thanks, happy lifting



Keep your focus even on a cut on building muscle.

Think of it this way. You eat a surplus and build muscle that frankly your body doesn't want.  Then your reduce your calories and lift lighter weight. Your body only put that muscle on to adapt you for survival under heavy loads. If you suddenly start lifting lighter the first thing your body will do is ditch the muscle it no longer needs to cope with the starvation you are dealing with.

If you train the exact same way in a bulk or surplus your body is forced to maintain its lean tissues to keep you alive and upright


----------



## SkinnyAssShotgun (Sep 16, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> Keep your focus even on a cut on building muscle.
> 
> Think of it this way. You eat a surplus and build muscle that frankly your body doesn't want.  Then your reduce your calories and lift lighter weight. Your body only put that muscle on to adapt you for survival under heavy loads. If you suddenly start lifting lighter the first thing your body will do is ditch the muscle it no longer needs to cope with the starvation you are dealing with.
> 
> If you train the exact same way in a bulk or surplus your body is forced to maintain its lean tissues to keep you alive and upright



Wonderfully explained, thanks


----------



## snake (Sep 16, 2016)

Sure you can lift heavy AND make gains while trimming down. There is a point where this is hard but you'd need to be under 8% BF in my opinion. 

I think what you've been hearing about not making gains on a cut comes from people that cut too many calories and the wrong macros. Your body still needs protein regardless if you're in a cut or bulk. Attack your cut from 2 angles; drop the fats some and do your cardio. Word to the wise; do not let cardio effect your leg training or you're doomed.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 16, 2016)

Don't listen to him!!! Cardio is the Devils workshop!!!!


----------



## ToolSteel (Sep 16, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> Don't listen to him!!! Cardio is the Devils workshop!!!!


Sometimes I wonder how I'm friends with him...


----------



## SkinnyAssShotgun (Sep 16, 2016)

No cardio is not an option for me I fight and do tournaments so my skinny ass has to do cardio, or it might cost me.


----------



## Onk (Sep 16, 2016)

snake said:


> Sure you can lift heavy AND make gains while trimming down. There is a point where this is hard but you'd need to be under 8% BF in my opinion.
> 
> I think what you've been hearing about not making gains on a cut comes from people that cut too many calories and the wrong macros. Your body still needs protein regardless if you're in a cut or bulk. Attack your cut from 2 angles; drop the fats some and do your cardio. Word to the wise; do not let cardio effect your leg training or you're doomed.



I must be doing something incorrectly as I can't gain at less than 10% bf and on a cut. Though...I don't get much above 10% year round anyway, either way, cutting and gaining are hard to achieve. Though, if you're taking GH, slin and 2g+ of AAS then sure...


----------



## SkinnyAssShotgun (Sep 16, 2016)

M1T
And look at me.I gained but ama hard gainer.
Ima go another round and see what I gain.
Try test this time see what happens.
I'm  on nothing now but the good thing is I did keep the weight


----------



## SkinnyAssShotgun (Sep 16, 2016)

Onk said:


> I must be doing something incorrectly as I can't gain at less than 10% bf and on a cut. Though...I don't get much above 10% year round anyway, either way, cutting and gaining are hard to achieve. Though, if you're taking GH, slin and 2g+ of AAS then sure...



I'm at 7% but I'm so thin I don't look as good as I would if I were another 20 pounds


----------



## ECKSRATED (Sep 16, 2016)

Always lift heavy weight. And always do lighter weight higher reps too. Do it all. Alwaysssssss


----------



## snake (Sep 16, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> Don't listen to him!!! Cardio is the Devils workshop!!!!



Are we still on for Saturdays 3 mile run?



ToolSteel said:


> Sometimes I wonder how I'm friends with him...



Because you love me despite my few flaws? 


SkinnyAssShotgun said:


> No cardio is not an option for me I fight and do tournaments so my skinny ass has to do cardio, or it might cost me.



Then you're already doing cardio but I'm wondering, if like I said in my earlier post, are you keeping that aerobic work far enough away from your leg training? 

Forgive me for asking but you are squatting, right? Be honest!


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Sep 16, 2016)

I find that POB is always on the money except for his prejudice of cardio . Forcing your body to adapt will yield the biggest change. Heavier weight will force muscle then your diet and intensity can keep you shredded . I sweat more then running when I do speed work (2 reps 15 sets 30 sec rest in between)  as heavy as you can handle it while exploding through the lift! I need a mop when I am done.


----------



## SkinnyAssShotgun (Sep 16, 2016)

snake said:


> Are we still on for Saturdays 3 mile run?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes I do I don't like it but I throw it in there because it helps me with my kicks


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 16, 2016)

grizzldsealpoacher said:


> I find that POB is always on the money except for his prejudice of cardio . Forcing your body to adapt will yield the biggest change. Heavier weight will force muscle then your diet and intensity can keep you shredded . I sweat more then running when I do speed work (2 reps 15 sets 30 sec rest in between)  as heavy as you can handle it while exploding through the lift! I need a mop when I am done.



Prejudice indeed lol

**** cardio

Only time I find it useful is for health benefits.  Otherwise I am all about anaerobic endurance. Running? No. Running for 5 seconds dragging 200lbs? Yes. Sometimes lol


----------



## automatondan (Sep 16, 2016)

SkinnyAssShotgun said:


> I'm at 7% but I'm so thin I don't look as good as I would if I were another 20 pounds



DUDE, if you are currently sitting at 7%, what in the world do you want to cut for???  If its to make weight for fighting, I can understand that..... Rock on in that case... I could also understand if you are desiring to compete in a bodybuilding comp.... But, if you are doing it purely for aesthetics, id say that you are probably setting yourself further back. You should just continue to train and diet to gain more muscle. You will look better that way anyways. Dont be afraid of the calories or the carbs! Keep gaining!


----------



## SkinnyAssShotgun (Sep 16, 2016)

automatonDan said:


> DUDE, if you are currently sitting at 7%, what in the world do you want to cut for???  If its to make weight for fighting, I can understand that..... Rock on in that case... I could also understand if you are desiring to compete in a bodybuilding comp.... But, if you are doing it purely for aesthetics, id say that you are probably setting yourself further back. You should just continue to train and diet to gain more muscle. You will look better that way anyways. Dont be afraid of the calories or the carbs! Keep gaining!



Thanks for your reply.
I was cutting because I'm not too sure on how the bodybuilding thing works I just gained 10 pounds and I was thinking I had to do a cut cycle because I want my abs to pop out really well.
I'm pretty good when it comes to running and when it comes to fighting but I never really cared what my body looks like now I do so I'm trying to figure the whole bodybuilding thing out. Asking a lot of questions to bodybuilding friends reading a lot of threats and asking bros in the gym, but I still have a lot to learn that's why I'm asking...


----------



## SkinnyAssShotgun (Sep 16, 2016)

grizzldsealpoacher said:


> I find that POB is always on the money except for his prejudice of cardio . Forcing your body to adapt will yield the biggest change. Heavier weight will force muscle then your diet and intensity can keep you shredded . I sweat more then running when I do speed work (2 reps 15 sets 30 sec rest in between)  as heavy as you can handle it while exploding through the lift! I need a mop when I am done.


I see. Great way of explaining I appreciate it.
And POB is percent of body fat?


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Sep 16, 2016)

POB is Pillarofbalance he was advising you above I was letting you know that most if not all of us really respect his opinion's b/c he know's his shit . Except for cardio he does not like cardio and does not condone it.


----------



## automatondan (Sep 16, 2016)

SkinnyAssShotgun said:


> I see. Great way of explaining I appreciate it.
> And POB is percent of body fat?



Hahahaha ya, I guess Pillar is a percent of bodyfat technically.....


----------



## automatondan (Sep 16, 2016)

SkinnyAssShotgun said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> I was cutting because I'm not too sure on how the bodybuilding thing works I just gained 10 pounds and I was thinking I had to do a cut cycle because I want my abs to pop out really well.
> I'm pretty good when it comes to running and when it comes to fighting but I never really cared what my body looks like now I do so I'm trying to figure the whole bodybuilding thing out. Asking a lot of questions to bodybuilding friends reading a lot of threats and asking bros in the gym, but I still have a lot to learn that's why I'm asking...



Dude, like I suggested earlier, I say keep on going and keep on gaining. If you are gaining 10 lbs and your bf is still only 7%, you are gaining well. Keep it up!


----------



## SkinnyAssShotgun (Sep 17, 2016)

automatonDan said:


> Dude, like I suggested earlier, I say keep on going and keep on gaining. If you are gaining 10 lbs and your bf is still only 7%, you are gaining well. Keep it up!



I use that thing at the gym I put my hands on.
Gotta hold it with both hands.
How accurate is that thing?


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 18, 2016)

Post up some pics. If yer prepping for a show and want to get below 7 then fine. If not then 7 is plenty lean IMO.


----------



## Simbrilee (Sep 18, 2016)

Keep lifting heavy, doing so would remind your muscles of their strength so your strength would not go away as much and you would keep more muscle


----------



## SkinnyAssShotgun (Sep 20, 2016)

NbleSavage said:


> Post up some pics. If yer prepping for a show and want to get below 7 then fine. If not then 7 is plenty lean IMO.



I don't do shows.
And they can't compare to most guys on here.I just started bodybuilding but my goals are getting in shape and I look better than when I started.
I will try to find a way to post pictures without having to put them on Instagram and when I do I will show you guys


----------



## saltylifter (Sep 20, 2016)

I've done three bodybuilding shows you will lift heavy and do high reps even if your not getting ready for a show. Your always going to want to mix up your weight training shocking your muscles into growth.


----------



## SkinnyAssShotgun (Sep 20, 2016)

saltylifter said:


> I've done three bodybuilding shows you will lift heavy and do high reps even if your not getting ready for a show. Your always going to want to mix up your weight training shocking your muscles into growth.



You do shows here in Washington? 
Where do they do them at?
I lift at fitness evolution in Tacoma or sometimes at the federal way location if I'm in seattle late.


----------

